# Skunk haze pics



## ryan1234512345 (May 13, 2008)

hey guys just new to forum a few pics to start off 3 skunk haze replys very welcome


----------



## ceestyle (May 13, 2008)

? ?

ok the pics finally showed up. they look good. if you turn off the HID the interference will go away.


----------



## Manny Ramirez (May 13, 2008)

Nice plants....Welcome to Rollitup.


----------



## ryan1234512345 (May 24, 2008)

hey guys im back this is my plants now 3 wks in to flower replys welcome


----------



## stickycrippler (May 24, 2008)

looooking gooooooood! Welcome


----------



## zilluz (May 24, 2008)

hey my friend welcome to roll it up
beautiful looking plants
whats your setup like?


----------



## ryan1234512345 (May 28, 2008)

3 pots m8 john innes #1soil perlite bio bizz grow bloom and topmax 400w hps, bud box heres some new pics


----------



## hipjoint (Feb 2, 2009)

ryan1234512345 said:


> 3 pots m8 john innes #1soil perlite bio bizz grow bloom and topmax 400w hps, bud box heres some new pics


here is some skunk/haze after 46 days of flowering i got 2 1/2 oz from the plant.


----------



## dizwhatitis (Feb 13, 2009)

i have a freshly germing pair of skunk x haze from joint dr.
ill post pics as soon as i get them up and growing.


----------



## decovdarlo (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi..

me and my 3 mates have just bought some "skunk haze" seeds off the net, a 600W grow lighting system and a de-humidifier to grow the smelly stuff lol
should all arrive by thursday, could any of you's give me some help on how to go about doing it all.. such as germinating, when to water, how much to water, what to feed it and all that shizzle? and how long to keep it under the light and stuff

if you can.. please e-mail me on [email protected]

thanx allot, declan.


----------

